# I don't know if America runs on Dunkin



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

But today I am... 

Today has been proof I should give up working full time, and goat farm full time. Bakinsoda drench, enemas, bucks out 5 TIMES(ugh, finally fixed that issue), farm visits, clipping goats with my left hand only, and now waiting on the vet for sick kids thinkin we need some draxxin. I hope today is the busy day, and tommorrow gives me a break! I can see it now relaxing in a hammock...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep draxxin it is. wheww, caught it early. My vet said my barn is to clean for him to feel comfortable spitting in it to lube the thermometer. Well the house is a disaster, but the barn looks good. Thinking I should just move out there!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you caught things in time!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You forgot to deliver my goat. lol.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty said:


> You forgot to deliver my goat. lol.


LOL I knew there was something else on the list! With the amount of coffee consumed today, I could have jogged with her all the way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you get that Doeling Frosty?!?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of getting that doeling! I took new dam's udder pics! This morning 3 weeks fresh 12 hour fill. She just poured and poured, I didn't empty her she could hear the kiddos crying and got antsy. It was either that or she didn't like the radio station.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I realize I need to clip her udder...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Did you get that Doeling Frosty?!?


I think I need to take some more photos of her...

Oh and by the way red chamoisee doeling dam udder pics tommorrow. Since I'm teasing Frosty I should tease you too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh it's so nice! Real wide too! 

Oh well I guess I can't complain too much cause I sure want to see it! Lol! 

Oh I talked to Mary today and she said she is sending entry forms out! Getting real super excited!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey! No laughing Laura!! Or I'll start teasing you!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What did I do ? lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You is laughing about her teasing me!  LOL! hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , I is !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla I have to admit I sure want to see it to. I'm excited. From what I can tell she has a nice medial, and fore udder. She is not quite 3 weeks fresh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say.. This year I just couldn't wait and filled my girls early... I just HAD To see! 

Sounds good so far then  can't wait to see it!
Are you planning to show either of these Sr. Does?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Man I wish I knew what you gals were talking about 
I wont understand this udder stuff until I see one of my girls filling up or whatever , lol It sort of reminds me of filling my trucks gas tank 
But not  Strutted , nice medals , what ?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Man I wish I knew what you gals were talking about
> I wont understand this udder stuff until I see one of my girls filling up or whatever , lol It sort of reminds me of filling my trucks gas tank
> But not  Strutted , nice medals , what ?


Here is a picture of a doe with a nice medial it is the line running up the middle of her udder.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  Now the medial is the line running up the middle , so Im guessing each side needs to be evenly spaced and filled , right ?
Skyla has no time to help educate me about dairy aspects


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Evenly spaced can be subjective. Sometimes kids have a favorite side leading to one side being larger then the other. This does medial is very noticable. Here is a pic of a FF doe who doesn't have a great medial.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What makes it a bad medial? Not noticeable enough?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww Laura, I do  just tell me what you want to know and I'll tell you all I know! I'm just bad at explaining stuff most of the time... But I try!  using pictures I'm better


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> What makes it a bad medial? Not noticeable enough?


I wouldn't say it's a bad medial yet. She is a FF next freshing we'll see if it improves. But yes, you can't see it very well. When a medial is well defined, it's like being able to visualy see the strength of the support.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh ok, I'm trying to learn dairy. Im not getting it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Aww Laura, I do  just tell me what you want to know and I'll tell you all I know! I'm just bad at explaining stuff most of the time... But I try!  using pictures I'm better


Oh Skyla Im just kidding with you 
You know I would never mean that , lol
:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you HerdQueen , that is a pretty good explanation 
Im starting to understand all this milk stuff


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does it count off in show if they dont have a good medial?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Oh ok, I'm trying to learn dairy. Im not getting it


I'm the same way with meat goats. When someone says their doe kidded out and they have a lot of does I don't know if I'm supposed to be happy for them, or give the ol, well at least they are healthy comment. Dairy world we are thrilled with does, but I'm guessing with meat breeds, more wethers mean more product to sell?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Does it count off in show if they dont have a good medial?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


This will be my first year in the goat show ring in a LONG time. And then it was a jr. doe class. I know in best udder it would count. But I suspect that if it came down to 2 goats that were very similar in body confirmation, the animal with the better udder would place higher. A good udder is evidence of good breeding in the animal. It would mean the animal was born to milk, and maintain her udder through many freshings. The medial is just part of the udder puzzle. A good medial we'll say can help make up for a foreudder shelf.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm happy with either because I show both but some ABGA people want does cause adults can't show wethers. There are some with a market for wethers that are upset in heavy doe years... just depends with us Boer folks!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm happy with either because I show both but some ABGA people want does cause adults can't show wethers. There are some with a market for wethers that are upset in heavy doe years... just depends with us Boer folks!


Thanks, now I know!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm happy with either because I show both but some ABGA people want does cause adults can't show wethers. There are some with a market for wethers that are upset in heavy doe years... just depends with us Boer folks!


Soo i always see people like Omg i want does!! And im like why??? 
Lol the money around here is show wethers! Lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh Skyla Im just kidding with you
> You know I would never mean that , lol
> :hug:


Oh good!  but really, any questions just ask


----------

